# lab results



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

TSH 0.15
T3 3.9
T4 12.6

I'm so hyper. High blood pressure, clammy..all the symptoms you name it. Can't sleep, jittery etc. Doc said to skip a pill for a day and go down by half. I skipped and am feeling a bit better but will call him back as I just know it will put me over the edge again. This is too much for my body. I'm usually happy at a TSH of 2.6 or 3.3. I've also lost like 10 lbs in a month in a half at a desk job! Plus 7 lbs the month in a half before that. I seriously am going to recommend going off of Eltroxin for a week until my body calms down. Was on .1mg
I'm so sensitive to medications as well in general and take the bare minimum. Also have hashi's.
Will call endo today and hopefully she'll call back and take my case again as I was stable back in August.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> TSH 0.15
> T3 3.9
> T4 12.6
> 
> ...


I can't tell much w/o the ranges not to mention those are Total 4 and Total 3 which is bound and unbound hormone. The FREE T4 and FREE T3 would have been most enlightening.

Are you sure you have received the correct diagnosis here? Have you ever had TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) test for hyper or RAIU to check for cancer which causes hyper?

Do you think the weight loss was edema or actual fat/muscle?


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Its the 2nd day i have stopped the eltroxin all together and I am feeling MUCH MUCH BETTER. I am general very sensitive to any meds. A quarter tab of gravel will make me fall asleep. My mom is the same way. I looked at my lab ranges and I am 'hyper' in the TSH. Normal is .20TSH or higher. Those would be FREE T3 and FREE T4. T3 ranges in Canada for normal are 2.6-5.7. T4 ranges in Canada are 9.0-19.0

My t3 and t4 were in the normal range but my TSH was hyper and 20lbs later I am lighter than what I was months ago. I JUST KNOW that missing 2 doses has made me feel so much better. My bp has gone down, my pulse rate, my sweat factor and my hunger as well. My Endo would like a TSH or 2.5 or a wee lower. Just reading my notes now she said that unless my weight changes my dose should be good. Well my weight has changed. I have had U/sound done and my endo. tested me for adrenals and pituitary and other autoimmune disease. Everything came up good.
Weight loss is fat as I have lost alot in my middle section. I fit into way smaller pants now. I have lost muscle as well as I have a desk job but mostly fat I'm noticing. Edema, definatly as I am rarely bloated anymore after eating. No I have not had a RAIU scan as it was not needed or recommended by the endo. Likely Sun or monday when i start my new lower dose *1/2* of what I used to take I will see what my lab results will be after that and see how I feel. IF I FEEL HYPER STILL...i will go further with your suggestion.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I am thinking of staying off the Eltroxin for a week and going back on it sunday or monday . The new half dose is what was requested by my doc. He wanted me to start the half dose yesterday but I can't handle the hyper feeling until my body calms down if that makes sense and the pills wear off from the high dosage I was on. . My question is IS ONE WEEK OFF MEDS really going to make a huge difference? I don't think it will. I may be a bit more tired but I certainly won't be hypo in my opinion. Just curious. I have read that sometime they reinstate the lower dose 2-4 days after a hyper episode?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I think you should clear this with your doctor before you do anything.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> I am thinking of staying off the Eltroxin for a week and going back on it sunday or monday . The new half dose is what was requested by my doc. He wanted me to start the half dose yesterday but I can't handle the hyper feeling until my body calms down if that makes sense and the pills wear off from the high dosage I was on. . My question is IS ONE WEEK OFF MEDS really going to make a huge difference? I don't think it will. I may be a bit more tired but I certainly won't be hypo in my opinion. Just curious. I have read that sometime they reinstate the lower dose 2-4 days after a hyper episode?


I am going cross-eyed trying to figure out your labs. Hopefully, the next time around you will make sure you mark FT4, FT3 if that is what the test is, put your results and ranges all in a row. Please.

Sadly, I don't have time to go back through all the posts to get this figured out.

I do happen to agree w/another poster in that it is not a good thing to not have your doctor involved every step of the way. If you are going to go off meds for a week; your doctor needs to have the opportunity to provide professional input.

Sure hope you are okay; it is not fun to be over medicated and I wish for you better than that.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I'm sorry for the confusion. It is approved by my doctor that I go to a lower dose and he is ok with it.
All I know is my TSH is 0.15 (RANGE 0.35-5.00) FT3 is 3.9 (RANGE 2.6-5.7)
FT4 is 12.6 (RANGE 9.0-19.0).
MY endo wants me at a TSH of 2.5


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> I'm sorry for the confusion. It is approved by my doctor that I go to a lower dose and he is ok with it.
> All I know is my TSH is 0.15 (RANGE 0.35-5.00) FT3 is 3.9 (RANGE 2.6-5.7)
> FT4 is 12.6 (RANGE 9.0-19.0).
> MY endo wants me at a TSH of 2.5


Thank you for putting all the little ducks in a row here!!

This is interesting because both the FT3 and FT4 are below the mid-range of the suggested range for each result. Usually when a person is hyperthyroid, the Frees are way over the mid-range; especially the FT3.

Scratching my head here on that one. I will say though that each person has a different level of sensitivity and tolerance to a myriad of things and no doubt thyroxine replacement is one of them.

I think you are in very good hands w/ this endo and am glad to know that you both are working together in concert re the titration process.

One thing for sure; titration of thyroxine is only good when you get to where you are going (euthyroid); otherwise, it can be unpleasant.

Have you decided to abstain for 7 days? If so, do let us know how you are doing.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Hello Thank you for replying back so quickly. Yes I have decided to abstain for 7 days as that will drop my last dose to 50% potency. My last full dose was this past tuesday. The doctor suggested I only abstain for 1-2 days but understand I am hypersensitive to many things. For examply my whole life I can only take a 1/4 gravol and it will make me sleep all afternoon. I have been monitoring my symptoms and they are going away. Last night was the first night I could sleep for more than 5 hours but I still wake up in a sweat even though it is much less than it was. I have decided that IF i wake up without a sweat before the 7 days and I don't have much anxiety issues before then I will start the lower dose earlier. I certainly don't want to go HYPO BEING OFF OF IT FOR 7 DAYS but I don't really see that happening too drastically by my calculations.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> Hello Thank you for replying back so quickly. Yes I have decided to abstain for 7 days as that will drop my last dose to 50% potency. My last full dose was this past tuesday. The doctor suggested I only abstain for 1-2 days but understand I am hypersensitive to many things. For examply my whole life I can only take a 1/4 gravol and it will make me sleep all afternoon. I have been monitoring my symptoms and they are going away. Last night was the first night I could sleep for more than 5 hours but I still wake up in a sweat even though it is much less than it was. I have decided that IF i wake up without a sweat before the 7 days and I don't have much anxiety issues before then I will start the lower dose earlier. I certainly don't want to go HYPO BEING OFF OF IT FOR 7 DAYS but I don't really see that happening too drastically by my calculations.


No................it won't be drastic. You may feel it just a little. 50% of the last dose will be remaining at the end of 7 days.

Just remember one thing; "No one in the world knows your body better than you do. Listen to it!"


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Perfect. That is my plan. Yes you are 100% right that we do /should listen to our bodies. No one is the same. The way I see it I am relieving my symptoms by what I am doing right now. I just needed confirmation that the 7 days won't be drastic as I didn't think it would be. I will keep you posted. Happy New Year Dear. Andros. Bless you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> Perfect. That is my plan. Yes you are 100% right that we do /should listen to our bodies. No one is the same. The way I see it I am relieving my symptoms by what I am doing right now. I just needed confirmation that the 7 days won't be drastic as I didn't think it would be. I will keep you posted. Happy New Year Dear. Andros. Bless you.


God Bless you too, Honey Bunny! Every thing is going to be fine. We just have to persevere. Never say never!

2011 will be a great year because we will make it so!


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Just an update. Today I started taking 1/2 of my .1mg Eltroxin tab. So far so good.
I took a look at my lab ranges again and got SPECIFIC INFO. I didn't read far enough.
REFERENCE RANGES: LOW: <0.20
BORDERLINE LOW 0.20-0.35
MY TSH IS 0.15 
Also Andros if I take 1/2 of my tab is that .05mg or .5mg?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

In retrospect, I understood you to say your doctor said it was ok to lower the dose. But you were talking about abstaining. Huge difference in what you're both talking about.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Yes he said I AM OK TO ABSTAIN. THAT IS TRUE. He would like me to restart the lower dose before the 7 days if possible. That was my choice. I abstained for 4 days and now I am on the lower dose starting today


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> Just an update. Today I started taking 1/2 of my .1mg Eltroxin tab. So far so good.
> I took a look at my lab ranges again and got SPECIFIC INFO. I didn't read far enough.
> REFERENCE RANGES: LOW: <0.20
> BORDERLINE LOW 0.20-0.35
> ...


One half of 0.1mg would be 50mcg. so that would be 0.05mg., I believe.

If i am wrong, somebody please correct.


----------

